# 4up



## Tin Pot (16 Aug 2016)

anyone done a 4up tt before?

Any advice for a newbie?


----------



## Tin Pot (22 Aug 2016)

Bumpety bump


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Sep 2016)

Late reply so it may be no good if the event has already taken place.

I once did a three up and I've ridden a few two ups. You need to train together for a fair while beforehand so you get to know each others strengths and weaknesses, and you need to leave your ego behind during the event and ride as a team. Too often at least one rider is trying to show how strong he is and killing the others which makes the whole thing pointless. If you are the strongest climber it is no good riding full gas on the hills as you are just knackering the others to the detriment of the team performance. Some riders need a mile or so to bed in and find their legs so if that is the case with one rider the others need to take that into account so they don't blow him off straight away. Stress that if someone is going through a bad patch they don't come through but sit in for a while till they recover and not feel guilty about it.

What event is it? I didn't think there were any four ups held these days. They had a surge of popularity in the seventies when 100km rides were commonplace, with even a national championship.


----------



## Tin Pot (27 Sep 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Late reply so it may be no good if the event has already taken place.
> 
> I once did a three up and I've ridden a few two ups. You need to train together for a fair while beforehand so you get to know each others strengths and weaknesses, and you need to leave your ego behind during the event and ride as a team. Too often at least one rider is trying to show how strong he is and killing the others which makes the whole thing pointless. If you are the strongest climber it is no good riding full gas on the hills as you are just knackering the others to the detriment of the team performance. Some riders need a mile or so to bed in and find their legs so if that is the case with one rider the others need to take that into account so they don't blow him off straight away. Stress that if someone is going through a bad patch they don't come through but sit in for a while till they recover and not feel guilty about it.
> 
> What event is it? I didn't think there were any four ups held these days. They had a surge of popularity in the seventies when 100km rides were commonplace, with even a national championship.



Too true, one guy was twenty yards ahead of the group the whole way around, another guy dropped off the back after two laps - it was fun but honestly a bit of a shambles!

Good job I took my roadie too. I was going at one third pace to keep together with the middle member of the crew. A tt setup would've been excruciating.

Lots of fun though, would love to do it again.

It was our end of season final time trial in the local championship between Sydenham Wheelers, GS Avanti and Sevenoaks Tri, held at Brands Hatch where a long distance cycling event was held "Revolution".


----------

